# Kendall Jenner walks the runway during the Givenchy show as part of the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Fall/Winter 2014-2015 in Paris - March 2, 2014 (



## Sachse (4 März 2014)

​


----------



## Q (5 März 2014)

sehr konzentriert  :thx:


----------

